# [solved] pdf schwarz weiß

## Linubie

Hallo,

ich möchte ein pdf Dokument mit Grautönen in ein schwarz/weiß pdf Dokument umwandeln.

Dazu habe ich mir cups-pdf installiert und dachte ich könnte ganz schlau in ein pdf drucken in schwarz/weiß. Nur leider wird mir nur greyscale und color in den Druckeroptionen vorgegeben.

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen, bitte?

----------

## tberger2

```
convert infile.pdf -monochrome outfile.pdf
```

----------

## Linubie

 *tberger2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> convert infile.pdf -monochrome outfile.pdf
> ```
> ...

 

Danke!

----------

